

Pinna - An elegantly simple music player. Beta sign up.  - jkantro
http://pinnaplayer.com

======
jkantro
Pinna is powered by PlayerKit. PlayerKit is a small new open-source playback
engine for audio we've created. Check it out on github at
<https://github.com/decarbonization/PlayerKit>

